# Please id this coral



## moby.pahwa (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello Everyone.
I bought a zoa colony in july 2012 and about six months ago I started noticing a strange poly growing in the middle of the colony. Please see the pictures. I've lost about half the polys since last year but this new one seems to be doing well. Its about as big as a loonie. The polyp when open resembles a short plate tentacle but has a stem like zoas/palys and is attached to the rock. It closes after the light go out. 
Please help me ID it. Its looks nice but I'm not sure if its good to have in my system.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You'd be surprised if I tell you but it's a plate coral.

A client of mine has quite a few of them in their system exactly like you have. I killed one w/kalk paste when it first popped up. It left behind a skeleton like Fungia fused to the LR.

HTH


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Ya, looks like a plate coral. I have one, it's my wife's favourite.


----------



## moby.pahwa (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks so much wtac and Fesso clown!

Really!!! I did have a fungia before but i died more than a year ago. I'd no idea that plates could have stem too. Do you think it could be the one killing the zoas?

Thanks again for your replies


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I have one just like that and it came in a zoa colony very small now is getting bigger and bigger..congrats!!!


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

It's a plate coral I have one and it's amazing


----------

